# Opinions on Pharmacom?



## KingBee

Ive seen on the forums around the internet that Pharmacom has been a good product in the past. Is it now and if so has anyone successfully ordered it from there pharmacomstore web site? Its a .in site so i assume its out of India. Is delivery reliable and is this human grade gear?


----------



## 4everstrong

They are legit. I have always liked their orals. Cant speak much about their oils. I have never bought through their website. I got their stuff in a trade. That was 2 years ago.


----------



## dirtydogs

Recently received some test prop from them, first injection was smooth with no PIP. I'll let you know how it works out as time goes on


----------



## dreambuilder

I just ordered 150 bucks worth of gear from them. Expecting Thursday. I'll update when it arrives


----------



## Beedeezy

dreambuilder said:


> I just ordered 150 bucks worth of gear from them. Expecting Thursday. I'll update when it arrives


I wouldn't announce when you will be buying/receiving things.
Can never be too safe, good luck.


----------



## BalkanpharmaMGR

Orals are about to provide what is written on them, but about the oils...used'em and had some shit feelings same day after injecting got about a week of use and had no changes besides a freakin bad acnee and constant diarrhea-/


----------



## Darius P

dreambuilder said:


> Finally received everything. Took a while but Darius was always available to help.



Thank you Sir!



KingBee said:


> Ive seen on the forum that Pharmacom has been a good product in the past. Is it now and if so has anyone successfully ordered it from there pharmacomstore web site? Its a .in site so i assume its out of India.



All PharmacomStore related tlds (.com/.org/.net/.in) belong to the same company, the official store for Pharmacom Labs products, official distributor since 2008.


----------



## lotus

Their orals I received were all complete junk (var, DBOL, Tboll) The DBOL showed up in zip lock baggies, not even packaging.  And it was def. not DBOL.    
The only oil I had results from was their Tren Ace.   I wasted a ton of money on PC stuff.  Their oils were very smooth (no pip issues), but I also saw no results from their products.  
Two other people sampled these same products and experienced same.  I'm not trollin' PC, just stating what happened.  I was very disappointed.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

lotus said:


> Their orals I received were all complete junk (var, DBOL, Tboll) The DBOL showed up in zip lock baggies, not even packaging.  And it was def. not DBOL.
> The only oil I had results from was their Tren Ace.   I wasted a ton of money on PC stuff.  Their oils were very smooth (no pip issues), but I also saw no results from their products.
> Two other people sampled these same products and experienced same.  I'm not trollin' PC, just stating what happened.  I was very disappointed.



Did you bother to take up your concerns with the source itself?
Have you got bloodwork demonstrating that your gear is bunk/underdosed/etc?
Did you use a legitimate distributor? If you check their main site, the news section, you'll know that their have been major issues with counterfeit products So if you didn't use a legit distributor you only have yourself to blame I'm afraid. 

Lastly, I'm curious as to why you've decided to sign up to UG just to make this comment and not a board where pharmacom are actually present?


----------



## Darius P

lotus said:


> Their orals I received were all complete junk (var, DBOL, Tboll) The DBOL showed up in zip lock baggies, not even packaging.  And it was def. not DBOL.
> The only oil I had results from was their Tren Ace.   I wasted a ton of money on PC stuff.  Their oils were very smooth (no pip issues), but I also saw no results from their products.
> Two other people sampled these same products and experienced same.  I'm not trollin' PC, just stating what happened.  I was very disappointed.



Very interesting Sir ... 
   I won't even comment the fact that this is your first post here and you bring no evidence to support your statement.
Please inform us what reseller did you use and what was your order number in order to validate you as a Pharmacom customer. 

   Pharmacom Labs was probably the most tested manufacturer in 2015 with more than 100 lab tests published by independent entities like AnabolicLab.com or SIMEC. All the products you mentioned above were already tested, for Anavar and Dbol we had 2 HLPC tests this year, both with perfect results published on all the 11 boards we're present.
   We're running a permanent promo since 2014 in order to encourage the lab testing of our products by paying all the costs for a chromatography testing at an independent lab, where the customer decides to make. He just needs to find an accredited lab of his choice and share the results on the boards. We'll cover all the expenses in cash and reship the testing product.
   Many of our customers from MESO (thinksteroids) and AnabolicSteroidForums already took advantage of this offer and posted the results, most recent are for our Test E 500 and Deca 600. Please check for more here: pharmacomstore.in/labtests/

Pharmacom Labs first started in 2006 and we, the official retail store ( PharmacomStore ) were launched in 2008. The reason why we lasted in this business and still growing our operation year by year is mainly to the fact that real negative reviews like the one you're invoking are non existent.

Thank you!


----------



## thqmas

The problem here is not Pharmacon. The sarcastic replies on my part were in correlation to dreambuilders' posts in general. 

Remember? He literally called us "Stingy source hogs" https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19352-Stingy-source-hogs.
That's the guy that bought gear from "gear university"... he he

So Darius, the dis-respect is towards the user 'dreambuilder'. On which lab he is asking is not even an issue.




lotus said:


> Their orals I received were all complete junk (var, DBOL, Tboll) The DBOL showed up in zip lock baggies, not even packaging.  And it was def. not DBOL.
> The only oil I had results from was their Tren Ace.   I wasted a ton of money on PC stuff.  Their oils were very smooth (no pip issues), but I also saw no results from their products.
> Two other people sampled these same products and experienced same.  I'm not trollin' PC, just stating what happened.  I was very disappointed.



1. When you say that the orals were complete junk... How do you know that exactly?
2. When you say you saw no results... I don't get it. If you were training and eating right you would of seen some results - even with no gear. So one may presume that your diet and training sucks.
3. Ziplock baggies? You actually think... Never mind dude, I give up.

No wonder Darius wrote a 261 words reply.


----------



## lotus

Yes, I sent them my issues.  
Yes, I bought direct from PC.
No, I didnt need labs from shitty dbol and fake anavar.  My products showed up in zip lock baggies from PC months after I ordered.  

I was just expressing what happened with me. Not trolling pc and I dont work for a source. Everyone gets destroyed on here for posting an opinion.  Do I have to post 50 times before I can comment about a source I tried? I gain nothing by taking a shot at pc.  I was frustrated with my experience just sharing  I apologize if that's not permitted.  It seems like PC and all these companies find ways to remove any negative comments.  If I posted im wrong section, I didnt mean to.  I was just responding to the original post✌️


----------



## lotus

I can provide you as much information as you want just send me a PM.  

Personally, I'm not going to judge your product by "labs" people post on eroids or other forums. I tried 6 of your products and was dissapointed for various reasons.  

I don't see why I have to post a full analysis, photos, products, my diet, my training routine just for saying I was dissapointed with PC.  I didn't say PC ripped me off or just a bogus claim.  I have products with no labels and had major issues with the dball and noted major inconsistencies with orals.  If people dont want to believe me, that's fine.  If other's love your product, that's great they should stick with pc.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

lotus said:


> Yes, I sent them my issues.
> Yes, I bought direct from PC.
> No, I didnt need labs from shitty dbol and fake anavar.  My products showed up in zip lock baggies from PC months after I ordered.
> 
> I was just expressing what happened with me. Not trolling pc and I dont work for a source. Everyone gets destroyed on here for posting an opinion.  Do I have to post 50 times before I can comment about a source I tried? I gain nothing by taking a shot at pc.  *I was frustrated with my experience just sharing  I apologize if that's not permitted.  It seems like PC and all these companies find ways to remove any negative comments*.  If I posted im wrong section, I didnt mean to.  I was just responding to the original post✌️



No one gets destroyed here for posting opinions on sources.
No source has the power to remove negative comments.
This is a non-sponsored, non-censored, board and everyone is welcomed to share their experiences. 

It's just that when a guy who has zero posts decides to bash a well known lab...on a board where they are NOT sponsors...with zero evidence to back them up - it looks sketchy as hell  

Darius has responded to your concerns both here & on eroids so please get in touch with him and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## tnahs

*Great results!*

I can attest to the results I got from Pharmacomstore products. The Test e300 has been awesome for me after several weeks. See the bloods below.


----------



## Caballero

tnahs said:


> I can attest to the results I got from Pharmacomstore products. The Test e300 has been awesome for me after several weeks. See the bloods below.
> View attachment 4596



A random stranger and his first post is blood work.
Seems legit, so where do I send my money?


----------



## JuiceTrain

this why you don't buy from online sources,
Random azz people popN up to post b/s haha


----------



## JuiceTrain

Pharmacon sounds like a hospital convention,
I'd only buy from sites that have legit and steroids in the domain name


----------



## tnahs

Probably should send it to your mom.  She could really use it - believe me.


----------



## Caballero

tnahs said:


> Probably should send it to your mom.  She could really use it - believe me.



Funny your moms said the same thing, right after she swallowed my kidz


----------



## Chillinlow

dreambuilder said:


> I just ordered 150 bucks worth of gear from them. Expecting Thursday. I'll update when it arrives



$150 ? You just testing the waters cause that's not much..... what did you get


----------



## Trout90

I know they have been good in the past. I heard of people getting bunk shipments but last I heard they are trying to redeem themselves. I would make sure to research it well


----------



## Caballero

Just check AnabolicLab.com to be sure cuz it seems a few ugl's are just overdosing their gear. Likely to compensate for NOT testing their raw shipments! Smh


----------



## Caballero

billylandmark said:


> it is from China ! I have done the research of them before !



Well considering that 99% of raw materials comes from China, that's not exactly researching my friend. That's called common knowledge :32 (17):


----------



## AmericanMuscle

Hey Dream builder u said u just purchased a order from pharmacom correct? I've used there product a friend of mine has ordered it for me in the past and I was looking to order it on my own  I kno it's pharmacomstore.WS but how do you go about paying by money gram that's where I get a bit confused BC I ve never done it before any help would be much appreciated .Thanks


----------



## Seeker

AmericanMuscle said:


> Hey Dream builder u said u just purchased a order from pharmacom correct? I've used there product a friend of mine has ordered it for me in the past and I was looking to order it on my own  I kno it's pharmacomstore.WS but how do you go about paying by money gram that's where I get a bit confused BC I ve never done it before any help would be much appreciated .Thanks



He made that comment 3 years ago. He hasn't even been on this board since 2015. Doubt he'll answer.


----------



## Maijah

Overpriced bullshite


----------



## eazzy88

find someone else, they ****ed me, took the money and run. anyone have another distributor thats is ACTUALLY reliable?


----------



## Viduus

eazzy88 said:


> find someone else, they ****ed me, took the money and run. anyone have another distributor thats is ACTUALLY reliable?



Please review the new “Open Letter to Newbies” thread. This forum isn’t for sources.


----------



## Leatherhead

KingBee said:


> Ive seen on the forum that Pharmacom has been a good product in the past. Is it now and if so has anyone successfully ordered it from there pharmacomstore web site? Its a .in site so i assume its out of India.


I've recently used their oils and got labs done after 6 weeks of being on just their products, and it's genuinely legit gear. They are relatively quick, the communication is good, and the prices are reasonable. I actually just placed another order from them.


----------



## Humble_fella

Caballero said:


> Just check AnabolicLab.com to be sure cuz it seems a few ugl's are just overdosing their gear. Likely to compensate for NOT testing their raw shipments! Smh



Is AnabolicLab.com trustworthy? I mean how independent is their research really? Genuinely curious.


----------



## DeathDefier

You never know for sure but they tested a wide array of labs and posted solid numbers for many of them. It’s not like they were only posting good numbers on one lab which would be a red flag for shilling.



Humble_fella said:


> Is AnabolicLab.com trustworthy? I mean how independent is their research really? Genuinely curious.


----------



## WDE1083

Leatherhead said:


> I've recently used their oils and got labs done after 6 weeks of being on just their products, and it's genuinely legit gear. They are relatively quick, the communication is good, and the prices are reasonable. I actually just placed another order from them.


How did your order ever turn out?


----------



## Jin

Leatherhead said:


> I've recently used their oils and got labs done after 6 weeks of being on just their products, and it's *genuinely legit *gear. They are relatively quick, the communication is good, and the prices are reasonable. I actually just placed another order from them.




This guy wins.


----------

